# Ivan Balabanov and Django Ot Vitosha Obedience Routine



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Finally! Ivan posted this film on his site. Hil, you can now see how he has the dog turn in for the final position from the front position 

Whether you like SchH or not - ya gotta admit this obedience routine is impressive.

http://www.ivanbalabanov.com/images/djangotopdog.wmv


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dang! I use most of Ivan's methods. How come my dog doesn't do it that well?!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Bob...you do mean why doesn't your dog do it that well *YET* right?  

Was surprised to see what foot he pivots on for the right and left turns - darn military taught me all wrong


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah.....YEAH! That's what I ment.......YET! ;-) :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Its because you dont have a Mal


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Finally! Ivan posted this film on his site. Hil, you can now see how he has the dog turn in for the final position from the front position
> 
> Whether you like SchH or not - ya gotta admit this obedience routine is impressive.
> 
> http://www.ivanbalabanov.com/images/djangotopdog.wmv


Thx for that Lace it was great. That guy and dog are goooooooooooooood!

Now I see what you mean by the swivel in.....have never seen it done like that before. It makes scence though! Wow that was good.


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello Hil
I really like your site but really wish I could read what it says. Do you plan on an english version, or for that matter a spanish version of your site. 

I really like your malinois...I just dont undertand what you mention about him.

Leo


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks, Lacey, that was really great to watch. I like the way he moves with his dog, arms & legs are very quiet, no wasted movements.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Leo Hinojosa said:


> Hello Hil
> I really like your site but really wish I could read what it says. Do you plan on an english version, or for that matter a spanish version of your site.
> 
> I really like your malinois...I just dont undertand what you mention about him.
> ...


Yep Leo, I should do it I guess. The english version would probably be a lot easier than the Spanish:lol: although I really want to learn Spanish. My site is a rehoming site for the catergory workingdogs, although not all have been in the sport and some of the gooduns arent even on the site;-) 

The mal is a female. I own her still but she doesnt live here with me

she is from this kennel: http://www.rheurdter-land.de/

dont worry I cant understand the german too good either:lol:


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

It took over 1/2 hr for this wonderful, hi tech, internet service I have to download that Ivan/Django video. HOWEVER.....it was worth the wait. That was absolutely amazing teamwork. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Pauline Michels said:


> It took over 1/2 hr for this wonderful, hi tech, internet service I have to download that Ivan/Django video.


Oh luckily someone had the same thing. I thought it was my kickstart pc that was taking so long to load it. Sometimes its so slow I feel its like one of those outboard motors only Im missing the string to start it:!:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The video file itself is HUGE, somebody forgot to edit it down :lol:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: aha that explains it then


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you guys have company--it took at least 20 min for it to load for me. but worth it! wow!!! 
that type of return is how i've always taught my dogs, but saw a clip of an APBT doind a flip where he jumped straight up in the air, flipped his butt around and landed precisely "by heel". awesome! but how in the world would you train that? (not that i'll ever have those kind of training skills)


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok, I've been downloading it in stages over the last few days- according to the the download program I use, it will take 14 hours TOTAL to download this video. We're too far in the boonies for anything but really bad (18kbps) dial up.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

And yay- it says I only have 8 hours left!


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Michelle...you probably could have traveled to see it in person for the amount of time its taking to download! Be assured though...the performance is perfection. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry all....did not realize it took that long to download, as it took me only about 1 minute to do so.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm just hoping it's not one I already have. Then again, I've seen them in person many times...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Michelle Kutelis said:


> really bad (18kbps) dial up.


i feel kinda bad now--i used to whine about my 48kbs dialup, and i thought I lived in the boonies too. guess not


----------

